# car audio man-cave tunes



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

its no secret i love car audio. and i have a nice little collection of gear. and its too damn hot right now to work on the install in my truck. and i have actually been working from home a few hours a week. i think you know where this is going! LOL as much as i like looking at the gear sitting in my bookcase. i want to listen to it! so here is my plan to audify my den/man-cave:










it starts with the POLK 10"s i have for sale. these are great drivers, and if nobody else wants to use them, im gonna! going to power them with a bridged ADCOM 5475 (300x2). then bridge two Soundstream D200II's, each on a POLK 5.25" (these are nice little speakers that can be had on ebay for $45pair right now. i have used them before, they sound very nice for $45). then bridge two Soundstream D100II's, each on an Alpine SPX-PRO tweeter. (my favorite sub-$150 tweet by far!)

here is the source / processor:










ya, we all know that gem doesnt suck!

all powered by a Cascade APS-75 power-supply. i have tons of wire and cable stashed, and plenty of RCA/XLR jacks, and signal cable. i should be able to build a cool little set-up for the cost of materials to build the enclosures! have some fun in the process, and it will be a nice project to get me through the freaking AZ summer. will try and take a bunch of pics along the way.


----------



## stussycole (Apr 26, 2006)

Not only do we share the affection for the Adcom amps I see you also like the old SS stuff too. 

Get going on the install I want to see it all done.

On a bit of a side note, I find it funny that when I put an Adcom, SS Ref, or SS D series on my test bench in the garage it becomes my favorite place to listen to music in the house.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

you just described my collection stussy!

ADCOM 4404 (x2)
ADCOM 5475 (x1)
ADCOM 5275 (x1)
Soundstream D200II (x3)
Soundstream D100II (x3)
Soundstream REF500 (x3)
Soundstream ClassA 3.0 (x2)
BRAX X2000 (thrown in for good measure)


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I want that DRZ so bad  Had to sell mine a while back to help my brother out. Going from my DRZ to an Alpine was very hard. :mean:


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I want that DRZ so bad  Had to sell mine a while back to help my brother out. Going from my DRZ to an Alpine was very hard. :mean:


you know, a year and a half ago, i sold everything! its funny how i have started to rebuild my collection, and i am pretty much trying to duplicate exactly what i already had! including both the DRZ, and an Alpine H/C 701 combo. and a bunch of ADCOMs, and soundstreams. i guess i know what i like. im sure there is better gear out there, but not for the money! that DRZ is pretty much brand new! and i managed to swindle my way into it for dirt-cheap. its probably the best car-audio deal i ever pulled off actually! i love that thing! but i cant bring myself to install it in my grumpy ole' rig. so its staying in the house, dust, and viberation free! i will jam the 701 in the rig.


----------

